# A Bank Holiday Spin around the Hoo Peninsular 29th August 2011



## Mice (29 Aug 2011)

My third consecutive day of cycling had an approved late start and I rode to User10571s and we took the train from Lewisham to Gravesend.

Needing sustenance sooner than later we headed down to the waterside where a real 50s cafe has the perfect view of all the comings and goings along the River. Enormous car transporters towed by tugs sail past cruise liners whilst little yachts and dinghys keep out of their way. You could sit there for hours eating anything from a full breakfast to tea and cake. 

We moved on eastwards, following the river where we could, past the church where Dickens is buried, all the way to the power factory at Grain. You can look across to the Isle of Sheppey, Sarfend and Herne Bay. 

Onwards south eventually heading West and back to Hoo then Higham and Gravesend. A very nice 50 miles bringing my total for the day to 61. In three days I have cycled 201 miles.

It was noted that autumn is upon us, the leaves are changing to red and brown - and some of them are falling from the trees.


A new season and a great day. Fabulous!

Pics Here





M


----------



## frank9755 (30 Aug 2011)

Looks like you had a good day for it.

When I was young I used to live on the Hoo Peninsula, near Cliffe. I spent a lot of my childhood cycling round what were then very quiet roads on the Peninsula. My best friend lived in High Halstow and I remember wrestling with the hills on the road there from Cooling. I generally had to walk up the last, steep one!

I've re-ridden the roads a couple of times in the last couple of years. Those hills are not as high as I remembered them to be but that last bit is still pretty steep!


----------

